# faccio strada



## rgr

Ayer me ocurrió algo gracioso. Estaba yéndome de una oficina y la señora que me había acompañado para presentarme a alguien, que ya conocía el ambiente, se adelantó diciéndome "faccio strada" para enseñarme el camino hacia la salida. Luego, me preguntó a boca de jarro ¿cómo se dice "faccio strada" en español?. Me quedé muda, pues no me acordaba, ni me acuerdo ahora, ni me voy a acordar, ya lo sé. Si alguien por favor me puede refrescar la memoria, desde ya agradecida
Saludos
rgr


----------



## vivanacho

Hola, RGR: lo único que se me ocurre ahora mismo es "Lo acompaño a la puerta"; no sé si te refieres a esto...


----------



## ursu-lab

A me di solito dicono "te/le acompaño" o "ven, ahora te/le enseño (el camino)..."


----------



## rgr

*M*uchas gracias vivanacho, yo creía que había alguna expresión corta en español, que reflejara el hecho de que uno se adelanta a la visita para hacer de guía, la expresión "faccio strada" traducida literalmente como "abro el camino" es tan eficaz que me duele un poquito que no tengamos una fórmula parecida, no?


----------



## 0scar

_Caminante son tus huellas
    El camino nada más;
    caminante no hay camino
    se hace camino al andar.
_A. Machado

La expresión *abrir camino *está en el DRAE, pero en este caso se dice _"le muestro el camino"_ o _"voy adelante"._


----------



## rgr

0scar said:


> _Caminante son tus huellas_
> _El camino nada más;_
> _caminante no hay camino_
> _se hace camino al andar._
> A. Machado
> 
> La expresión *abrir camino *está en el DRAE, pero en este caso se dice _"le muestro el camino"_ o _"voy adelante"._


 
_Al andar se hace camino_
_y al volver la vista atrás_
_se ve la senda que nunca_
_se ha de volver a pisar_

Gracias Oscar, me gusta más _"le muestro el camino"_
Saluditos
rgr


----------



## Neuromante

No son equivalentes "Le abro camino" y "le muestro el camino"

Le abro camino: Acompañas a la persona, ligeramente adelantado a ella. Puede ser para evitarle el tener que dar explicaciones, franquearle las puertas, anunciar su paso...

Le muestro el camino: Basta con que lo acompañes a la puerta de la habitación y le digas "Por ahí todo recto y en la tercera a la derecha"


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> Le muestro indico el camino: Basta con que lo acompañes a la puerta de la habitación y le digas "Por ahí todo recto y en la tercera a la derecha"


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar. No te pases.
Quizás en Argentina no se diga así, pero eso no es suficiente como para que taches lo que he escrito y mucho menos para, ni siquiera, dignarte a dar una justificación.

Lo que escribí es totalmente correcto.


----------



## 0scar

Solo es una forma de ahorrar palabras. No es es cuestión de país. Se podría usar_ mostrar,_ pero i_ndicar_ es la mejor palabra en castellano que corresponde usar en ese contexto.
*indicar**.*
(Del lat. _indicāre_).
*1. *tr. Mostrar o significar algo con indicios y señales. _Con un gesto le indicó el camino (RAE)_

Tampoco "le abro camino" en este contexto es correcto, es absurdo, salvo que se trate de una selva y haya que estar abriendo camino con un machete.
Lo que uno dice es "le muestro el camino" o "le voy mostrando el camino", y al mismo tiempo se pone uno a caminar delante y junto a la otra persona.


----------



## El tano trucho

Qué tal un "con permiso: me siga", o es demasiado directo? suena como una orden?

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> Ayer me ocurrió algo gracioso. Estaba yéndome de una oficina y la señora que me había acompañado para presentarme a alguien, que ya conocía el ambiente, se adelantó diciéndome *"faccio strada"* para *enseñarme el camino* hacia la salida. Luego, me preguntó a boca de jarro ¿cómo se dice "faccio strada" en español?. Me quedé muda, pues no me acordaba, ni me acuerdo ahora, ni me voy a acordar, ya lo sé. Si alguien por favor me puede refrescar la memoria, desde ya agradecida
> Saludos
> rgr


Creo que te contestaste sola.


----------



## rgr

Suena igualito que "faccio strada", este "me siga", no me parece para nada autoritario pues está acompañado de "con permiso" .
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Solo es una forma de ahorrar palabras. No es es cuestión de país. Se podría usar_ mostrar,_ pero i_ndicar_ es la mejor palabra en castellano que corresponde usar en ese contexto.
> *indicar**.*
> (Del lat. _indicāre_).
> *1. *tr. Mostrar o significar algo con indicios y señales. _Con un gesto le indicó el camino (RAE)_
> 
> Tampoco "le abro camino" en este contexto es correcto, es absurdo, salvo que se trate de una selva y haya que estar abriendo camino con un machete.
> Lo que uno dice es "le muestro el camino" o "le voy mostrando el camino", y al mismo tiempo se pone uno a caminar delante y junto a la otra persona.


No, "Le abro camino" no es absurdo, de hecho hasta he puesto el contexto.


"Le indico el camino" sí que no es correcto. Porque significa que le vas a decir por donde debe ir y no es equivalente a "Faccio strada", y el hilo va de buscar una forma equivalente a "faccio strada" ¿Te imaginas a alguien diciendo "faccio strada" dando indicaciones sobre un mapa? Por que yo no, diciendo "Le indico el camino" sí, pero "faccio strada" no.



Y, tranquilo, el ordenador no gasta tinta ni papel. Explicar las cosas ni sale más caro ni es antiecológico, ni ahorra nada.


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> Suena igualito que "faccio strada", este "me siga", no me parece para nada autoritario pues está acompañado de "con permiso" .
> Gracias.


C'è già un modo di dire _'prego, mi segua'._


----------



## 0scar

Realmente que ganas que tenés Neuromante.
Yo no dije que "le indico el camino" es la traducción de "faccio estrada".


----------



## rgr

gatogab said:


> C'è già un modo di dire _'prego, mi segua'._


 
Bueno gato, como ves hay cosas que son intraducibles, aunque nos hayamos pasado la vida en Italia, tenemos que reconocer que ciertas expresiones, gestos, ademanes con brazos y manos, etc. expresan algo inaferrable con palabras y en ese momento es cuando nos percatamos de que hemos perdido demasiadas cosas a cambio sólo de silencios. Si veinte años no es nada, como decía Gardel, ya que ni siquiera sirvieron para entrar en un mundo que, si bien es nuestro, por ser ítalo-argentinos, se nos escapa, se nos escurre entre los dedos en dos palabras "faccio strada" que de ahora en adelante, al estilo Cortázar (carpeteame y todo eso), son más mías que "le acompaño, etc. yo acabo de decidir que voy a usar dicha expresión en italiano, me encuentre donde me encuentre porque es ya, definitivamente, parte de mi vida. 

Y a los puristas del idioma que, si no tienen algo válido para expresar las vivencias, pues que lo investiguen, pues a nosotros ya no nos queda tiempo.
Afectuosamente
rgr


----------



## 0scar

_Prego, mi segua > Por favor, sigame_. ("_me siga"_ es otra flor de patinada itañola)


----------



## El tano trucho

0scar said:


> _Prego, mi segua > Por favor, sigame_. ("_me siga"_ es otra flor de patinada itañola)


Gracias, vaya macana que me mandé!


----------



## 0scar

Confirma que es relativamente fácil confundirse y hasta olvidarse del propio idioma.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Confirma que es relativamente fácil confundirse y hasta olvidarse del propio idioma.


Cuando se comienza a pensar en el segundo idioma, quiere decir que está por transformarse en el primero, o sea, en una "lengua madrastra".
Esta "matrigna" entra en conflicto con la "madre natural" y se crea una confución cuando se verbaliza.
Por mi cuenta, seré extranjero donde sea que vaya, por el solo hecho de hablar confundido.
De esto hemos conversado con rgr.
Equipo de moderadores, disculpen este "out of topic".
Gracias.


----------



## rgr

0scar said:


> Confirma que es relativamente fácil confundirse y hasta olvidarse del propio idioma.


 
Lo importante es reconocer que uno se ha confundido porque ha vivido una experiencia de vida, con todos los avatares que implica, y no tomar el pelo a las personas que han pasado y siguen pasando este trago amargo que los acompañará hasta la tumba, a propósito, vos Oscar, cuántas veces te mudaste/trasladaste/transferiste/cambiaste de residencia (perdón por las preposiciones faltantes, pues algunos verbos las llevan y otros no).


----------



## 0scar

En este hilo no veo que alguien le tome el pelo a nadie.


----------



## rgr

Me alegro
rgr


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Confirma que es relativamente fácil confundirse y hasta olvidarse del propio idioma.


 


0scar said:


> En este hilo no veo que alguien le tome el pelo a nadie.


 


rgr said:


> Me alegro
> rgr


 
Para mi, Oscar, ha expreso  una constatación, en modo inteligente; una sucinta esposición de los hechos.


----------



## El tano trucho

0scar said:


> Confirma que es relativamente fácil confundirse y hasta olvidarse del propio idioma.


Y más cuando los dos idiomas son el italiano y el castellano, que son relativamente parecidos!


----------

